# [Eclipse] Welche Eclipse-Plugins verwendet ihr?



## clemson (25. Mrz 2005)

hallo!

ich habe vor kurzem meine IDE gewechselt, und habe den JCreator gegen Eclipse getauscht.

jetzt wollte ich von euch so wissen, welche Plugins ihr denn so verwendet...

welche sind must-have-plugins, welche eurer meinung nach beim entwickeln eines java-projekts ziemlich unter die arme greifen?
mfg


----------



## Wildcard (25. Mrz 2005)

Ich fahr auf Sparflame: Hab lediglich einen RegEx-Tester, einen Profiler und das "Keep-Resident" plugin installiert


----------



## clemson (25. Mrz 2005)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ... einen RegEx-Tester, einen Profiler und das "Keep-Resident" plugin installiert



und was bringen dir diese plugins so, was stellen die zur verfügung?


----------



## Dukel (26. Mrz 2005)

Checklipse und FindBugs, und VE mit den ganzen unterplugins.
Dann hab ich noch ne 2. Eclipse Installation mit PhpEcplise.
Evtl. dachte ich mit, das ich nochmal 2 Eclipseinstallationen hinstell. Eine für J2EE und eine für J2ME.
Schade das es nicht irgendwie Profile gibt wo bestimmte Plugins geladen werden und andere nicht.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (26. Mrz 2005)

VE
FatJar
Sysdeo Eclipse Tomcat Launcher
Lomboz

Wobei ich die letzteren beiden mal so pro forma installiert habe, aber (noch) nicht wirklich nutze.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Mrz 2005)

clemson hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wildcard hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naja, ziemlich das was der Name verspricht  :wink: 
Der RegEx Tester gibt einem genauen Aufschluß über die Capturing-Groups und eventuelle Syntaxfehler meiner RegExe, der Profiler dient dazu die "Performance-Killer" in Progs zu finden, und Keep-Resident sorgt dafür das mein Windoof nicht auf die Idee kommt Eclipse in die Auslagerungsdatei zu verschieben.


----------



## elmato (2. Apr 2005)

neben den obengenannten habe ich persoenlich auch noch das UML pluging, 
a) kann man code/strukturen zeichenen 
b) hilft es einem den ueberblick zu behalten
c) uml ist sehr hilfreich und gerne gesehen bei projecten


----------



## clemson (3. Apr 2005)

elmato hat gesagt.:
			
		

> neben den obengenannten habe ich persoenlich auch noch das UML pluging,
> a) kann man code/strukturen zeichenen
> b) hilft es einem den ueberblick zu behalten
> c) uml ist sehr hilfreich und gerne gesehen bei projecten



aha, das klingt sehr nützlich! wo hast du das her bzw. kann man das irgendwo herunterladen??


----------



## Roar (3. Apr 2005)

hat mal jemand nen link zu nem guten profiler eclipse plugin?


----------



## eclipse (3. Apr 2005)

Ich benutze auch ein UML plugin, das von Omondo.
Für XML Dateien das XMLBuddy plugin.

Für das Starten von eclipse benutze ich EclipseLauncher. Mit dem kleinen Tool, kann man mehrere workspaces einstellen.

Habe mehrere eclipse Versionen bei mir installiert. Für jede eclipse Version habe ich andere plugins installiert.

Gibt es ein plugin/Tool, wo man einstellen kann, welche plugins starten soll und welche nicht?


----------



## ronny (4. Apr 2005)

Hallo,

ich kenn kein plugin, aber eclipse unterstützt das quasi "direkt".

Du kannst deine plugins extern gelagert haben und dann manuell im 
eclipse aktivieren, oder auch deaktivieren... jenachdem, was du möchtest.

Deine Plugins kopierst du nach folgender Verzeichnisstruktur:

z. B.

C:\Programmierung\Java\eclipse3\extensions\[MUSTER]\eclipse

wobei [MUSTER] der Name deines Plugins ist.

Der inhalt des eclipse Verzeichnisses ist wie folgt:

Verzeichnis plugins und features, wie gewohnt, + !!!!!! eine leere Datei ".eclipseextension"
(Achtung! kann man nicht einfach so in Windows anlegen... geht z. B. direkt in eclipse...)

Danach kannst du unter "HELP" -> "Software-Updates" -> "Manage Configuration" im eclipse direkt
das plugin hinzufügen.... ("add external extension" glaub ich)

Wenn du es nicht brauchst -> einfach deaktivieren...  ("deactivate extension"...)

DER RIESEN Vorteil an der Geschichte: Du kannst mehrere eclipse versionen laufen lassen
OHNE für alle plugins zu installieren... Wenn du in verschiedenen eclipse versionen
das gleiche plugin verwenden möchtest, dann musst du das nur einmal installiert haben!


----------

